# some exotics



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

Here are some pots I have been working on with some wood on trade from @hobbit-hut.
first two are zebra wood
second set is argentina brown ebony
third up is movingue
fourth is shedua
and last is diamond quilted quina
All of these woods were very nice to work and the quina had a spicy smell when cutting which I thought was pretty sweet.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

another one of the quilted quina


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 30, 2014)

I think you did a fantastic job with your designs and the finish bringing out the natural beauty. Your obvious a person who takes personal responsibility for doing his best. I say that about your work at the lathe and in regards to your posting with the words and number of photographs. Not sure I could do either. Great works Josh.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice turnings Josh! It will help us all to see your work easier if you use the "full" image button


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry, I was having issues with that it was only letting me put 3 pics up with full image


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice turnings Josh! It will help us all to see your work easier if you use the "full" image button
> 
> View attachment 49831


Tom is it possible to put that many photos on full image in one post ? I haven't been able to do it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Tom is it possible to put that many photos on full image in one post ? I haven't been able to do it.


Good point . I'm not sure. I've put as many as six photos


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2014)

Love the Shedua!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

Didn't want to load your feed up with too many posts.. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

jbowers said:


> Didn't want to load your feed up with too many posts.. Lol


No worries there ! We love pics here


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

Lowell, in the movingue it has some dark color spots in it. I was wondering if that was a characteristic of the wood or a form of spalting . It is really a neat inclusion that really makes it a unique piece


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 1, 2014)

I can't say for certain but it is present in all boards I have. Bought at different times from different sources.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (May 1, 2014)

I like it, adds something unique to the wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2014)

I have it set to 10 photos allowed - should be no problem inserting 10 full imgaes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2014)

Josh, those are some great looking pots and the blanks are perfect for those. Very nice job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

